# How digital direct inkjet printer print on Dark T-shirt?



## pulanter (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello, every buddy. I am Boris, a technician of a garment printer manufacturer in China. 
Typically, we use heat press transfer machines to print patterns on T-shirt. But the shortcoming is that heat press cannot print on cotton and dark color cloth. However, digital inkjet printer can do it, and save the procedure of transfer, so you don't need pay for the transfer paper, and save the time. 
so how could digital printer works? 
The difference between heat transfer press printing and inkjet printing : 
A. the latter one can print directly, you don't have to print on the transfer paper and heat pressing on the T-shirts, but inkjet printer don't need it. 
B. heat press transfer cannot press on 100% cotton and dark t-shirts. Digital inkjet printer can press on almost any kinds of cloth, and it press dark shirts. we can print on dark cloth by pressing previously a white ink layer , then print the original pics. then the patterns on T-shirts would be bright as on light color cloth. 
digital inkjet printing is , personally, the replacement of traditional heat press or screening press, it would lead the garment printing in the near future.


----------

